# Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

*Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*

*Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
(Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)

*Story:*
I have been working really hard to tune up my bandsaw lately. I really wanted one of these:








...for tensioning and detensioning the blade. But I am at the end of my budget and can't spend another $150. I had seen pictures of a homemade version in a magazine and decided to make my own.

I posted this to try to get ideas.

Anyway, this is what I came up with and it works great!

I first made a pattern with cardboard:


















I drilled two holes, one vertical and one angled for the tension screw to pass through. Then I bored out the waste between the two holes to create one "V" shaped hole. This way the tension screw would not interfere with the arm:










I cut the shape from my cardboard template on the bandsaw:










After a little more shaping and sanding of the handle I added the hardware and the hinged, flip-up "tension keeper." With a little trial and error, and a little extra shave here and there it fit just right:










I added a cheap foam bicycle handlebar grip to the handle to make it easier to pull and also protect my head when I inevitably bump into it (already tested):










I also added a small knob to easily pull the "tension keeper" up.

The spring on the "tension keeper" was an afterthought that turned out to be one of the best features. So when you pull it to re-tension it just "clicks" back into place and holds.



















*A few more details:* The main arm is not actually attatched to the bandsaw. It sits on the frame and is just held there by tension. The tension screw is no longer pushing against the frame of the saw, it is instead held by the lock nuts and washer above the maple "arm."

I had to cut out another "V" shaped section where the guide block shaft sticks up and would otherwise interfere with the arm. I made sure not to taper the arm out to the handle until after that section. That way it would still be strong enough even with the "V" cut-out:










The knob at the top was secured by tightening it against a nut (just below it) as well as Red (permanent) LockTight:










It works perfectly and was made mostly with scraps and parts I found around the shop. It probably took about four hours of actual shop time to make. If you've got any questions let me know!


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Very cool. Thanks for the video. Nice editing and tunes.

Way to innovate.

My saw won't accept a quick release.


----------



## Phishead (Jan 9, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


That's pretty slick. I'm definately going to make one if the band saw I get doesn't have one.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


I gotta like a man the thinks on his feet!
Good job Blake.

Bob


----------



## Gord (Sep 27, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Hi Blake,

Now that is just plain…......................slick.
Way to go, what a great idea.

All the best
Gord


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Sheesh. What a bore. and a "V" one at that. Great job Blake. Glad to be able to help.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Pretty cool! I like your foam handle!

How's the saw cutting now?


----------



## Harry72 (Feb 2, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Excellent!


----------



## Dorje (Jun 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Fun stuff - looks like that works well. It has a great "click" to it. Ahh maple - gotta love it.


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Slick stuff Blake. I have a Grizzly that has pretty much the same type of tension release on it (factory made) - it works great.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Great blog Blake. I must make one of those tensioners. Were you in the silent movies years ago, you look too young. Only kidding.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Well done. I liked the ending…


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


HA! Yeah it was good! And talk about "adapt and overcome"! Good job Blake!


----------



## jcees (Dec 31, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


I'd have to put a big rubber ball on that handle just to save my eyes… ouch! Way cool design though. Gotta love simplicity. Sweet.

always,
J.C.


----------



## EagleLakeWoodworking (Apr 11, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Awesome Blake. I was thoroughly entertained by your video. Not to discount the imfortative aspect, but the delivery of the concept was great! Thanks for documenting your great idea!


----------



## relic (Aug 16, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Sweet idea, Looks and works great. Nice job.


----------



## DrsHobby (Oct 4, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


great video.. and yes I watched it to the end. How many times did you set and release in the video?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Two or three… plus a little editing. Thanks.


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Tried to get some photos to load but wouldn't. Check my projects for my version of a cheap tensioner.


----------



## RobS (Aug 11, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Brilliant!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Good thinking Blake

It looks like it passed the extreme testing.


----------



## Texasgaloot (Apr 8, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Where can I get a band saw that plays music?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Blake,

I hate you! ;>)

Why can't I think of stuff like this?

Ingenious!!!!

Lew


----------



## crookedshack (Jan 17, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


I'm making one tonight. Thank you kind sir for sharing your genious.


----------



## dsb1829 (Jun 20, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Nice, I had to watch the whole video just to see…


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


That is awesome - I always love seeing shopmade tools/jigs/parts - this is why we're in this business! creative minds and capable hands!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bsherman (Sep 28, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Thanks, this is great! My tension rod stripped out, so I had a perfect excuse to make one. Works like a charm!


----------



## shifasaw (Oct 7, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


nice work i have done portable bandsaw check my websit www.shifa.4t.com


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


great design thanks for sharing


----------



## ratchet (Jan 12, 2008)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Blake;
I can't believe I missed this. Nice work on the tensioner and the video. Its been a while since you've posted this. I'm thinking of making one this weekend and like your design. Is it still functioning well? Have you made any upgrades (or fixes)? Holding up well?
Thx in advance for any advice you might offer.


----------



## drfisherman (Sep 20, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Thanks for sharing-- when do they go on the market?

Awesome!!!


----------



## russv (Sep 21, 2009)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Nice job.

My question is, how does it work after 2 years? any improvement suggestions?

thanks 
russv


----------



## TomF (Mar 26, 2010)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Thanks for an effective, innovative, practical and inexpensive solution. Loved the video.

TomF


----------



## bch (Jan 14, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


What an awesome project. I'll have to look at my bandsaw tonight to see if this design will work. I think so… Thanks!


----------



## madts (Dec 30, 2011)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


I like the idea a lot. Will try on my saw as it is the same model. Good job.


----------



## steveotm (Mar 25, 2013)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Excellent! Just added to my to do list! Thanks…


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Gotta do this to the Jet 14 I got off of CL yesterday! Slick thinking!

Question: why not put the lever on the other side, away from the guide bar post, so that you wouldn't have to clear that post and maybe make it less likely to hit your head on, since it's not on the "business end" of the saw?


----------



## Blake (Oct 17, 2007)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Interesting… never thought of that. It would be easy to turn it around actually.


----------



## fredtampa (Oct 28, 2016)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


hey Blake, I've been looking around for a cheap solution and I like your the best so far. I'd like to take a look at your video but it's gone (I guess it's an old post ?) . do you still have it somewhere ? couldn't find it on youtube either. much appreciated !


----------



## Jerryamorris69 (Dec 23, 2020)

Blake said:


> *Homemade Bandsaw Blade Tension Quick-Release*
> 
> *Grab some popcorn… I made a movie!*
> (Make sure the volume is up… it might be a little quiet)
> ...


Brilliant very creative I will be copying your design. Thank you for the effort it takes to share also.


----------

